# More butt pictures



## trob1

Take a guess pregnant or not

Krystal 50 days past breeding










Charm 50 days past breeding










Bootsie 50 days past breeding










Sugar 45 days past breeding










Lava 44 days past breeding (I know she looks really dirty but she has brown patches of skin on her tail and being white everything shows)










Angel 47 days past breeding










Well thats all that would hold their tail up for me.


----------



## StaceyRosado

Krystal - yes
Charm - going to say no
Bootsie - yes
Sugar - yes
Lava - yes


----------



## mommalynn

Stacey and any others with the knowledge I seek:

To my untrained but desperatly trying to learn eye Krystal and Charm look alot alike but Bootsie looks very different. So what do you see that makes you choose yes or no to bred?? What am I missing?? :shrug:


----------



## LiddleGoteGurl

I am going to say yes to all except Charm and Sugar.


----------



## trob1

Lynn one of the reasons that bootsie looks different than charm and krystal is that bootsie has kidded twice and charm and krystal have never kidded before. Also bootsie and Lava are my top does so they get more feed than anyone else so they kinda have a fat tail thing going on. LOL 

The one thing we look for is with a doe not bred her rectum will be tucked up under the the tail and with a bred doe the rectum will be much lower. The vulva of a bred doe will get longer. One of the main things I look for that is hard to see on a picture is that a bred does vulva will get what I call shading where the opening of the vulva will be lighter in color. Charm may look unbred to Stacey in the picture but she is very bred and in person you can see the shading and already swelling of the vulva. She has even started to develop an udder be it small she is developing. Bootsie is also for sure bred as she too has the shading and the swelling of the vulva although she does not have any udder changes I wouldn't expect it as she is an experienced doe so udder changes will come later than a first timer. Krystal I am unsure of though she is not as far along as charm and bootsie even though the pictures make you think they are all around the same in gestation I just put everyones aprox 50 day past breeding picture so all would be the same. Lava I do not think is bred but she could fool me as she is the last to be bred. Sugar I do not think is bred as I think she aborted after being sick with a high fever over the new year. She had the swelling, discharge and was very vocal for 2 days so she will is likely open now. It is always fun to see who is right and who is really bred. Cause really only time will tell.

Here is my line up of how far along my does might be today
Bootise 65 days
Angel 61
charm 60
Jewel 52
Krystal 52
Dancer 51
star 50
Sugar 49
Lava 48


----------



## trob1

Here is a picture of the shading I am talking about. It is hard to see as she doesn't lift her tail much but the shading aperance is caused by the swelling of the vulva.










Look how her right side already is rounded out at only 60 days past breeding. The pictures were from this morning when I put out hay.


----------



## goatnutty

I'm going to say yes on all but charm& I'm unsure on Sugar.


----------



## trob1

Sugar is in raging heat today so she is not bred.


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis

Well you have two handsome boys right who can fix the Sugar open problem.


----------



## trob1

Yep and Carlo got her twice today while Coal was between my legs wanting to be loved on by me (he is such a mamas boy) . LOL I will let Carlo try again tomorrow if she is still wanting their attention.

Here is sugar driving the boys crazy flagging her tail. She stayed by the fence all day.


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis

Oh yeah, mine do the same thing! Did you sell Angel "Wild Thang"?


----------



## trob1

Yes I did. Her horn was causing a problem. She was head buttin the other goats with it. She was supposed to be sold from the start to someone here and they backed out after I picked them up so I tried to keep her but I didnt really like her personality so when someone ask if she was for sale I said sure.


----------



## goatnutty

I was actually right!LOL!Nit to brag I just am not usually.


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis

I never cared for her personality or horn either. That's why they were penned when here. I couldn't take her picking on my goats with that horn. She was bred twice (first time they leased a buck of mine for over a month) and then the second time she was here for a month to be bred. Never did settle though. She reminded me a lot of Hali and I just never did mesh well with either.


----------



## mommalynn

Thanks Teresa for such a wonderful explaination :thumb: I still can't "read" the swelling :shrug: but shading I can SEE WOOHOO!!!  I'm off to look at all the bottom pics I can find to compare. Oh by the way by when does the shading start to appear?


----------



## Shazzy

Just curious...I am trying to figure this out on my own goat...when do you guys start to notice these changes? Right away, or does it take a few months?


----------



## trob1

For me I notice vulva changes in first fresheners around 30 days past breeding and with experienced does it can take till the second month past breeding.


----------



## HollowbeadRanch

Congrats on all the pregnant girls Teresa  I can't wait to see what Blue-Eyed Doelings you have born!!!! April just won't hurry up and get here :sigh:


----------



## trob1

Me too, I am so ready for babies


----------



## sparks879

i only start to notice two the three months along. In my girls who have freshened before they don;t look any different till about four months.
I am so ready for babies too! still another six weeks for me.
beth


----------



## Shazzy

Thank you all for your help have I mentioned how wonderful you are yet?!? Okay, that means I have 10 more days. This is so nervewracking!


----------



## goathappy

I usually start to notice when they are two months pregnant, but its different for everybody.

Teresa, looks like most of your girls are pregnant!! Can't wait to see babies


----------

